# Start of the 'Feasting Holidays'



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I don't know how it is in your family, but here, Thanksgiving is just the beginning of one long feast ending after New Year's Day dinner. There are a dozen little 'get togathers' where everyone brings the latest great recipe, plus there is family on both sides and holidays meals to prepare and eat for both sides. Everywhere you go someone has made fudge, cookies, etc and is offering a taste.
Me, I'm a taster when I cook, and I love to cook. Usually I can get thru the meals without overloading but the reason is because I've been tasting while I cooked it! I use to have a plaque in my kitchen that said "never trust a skinny cook!" she/he probably doesn't taste as they cook.
Makes me just dread the feasting holidays, even though I love the fellowship.

Halo


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I know what you mean! I sometimes dread all the food.... Way too much. My family is pretty spread out, so we dont have but two or three "get togethers" but, there is still plenty of food being passed around.
I had started my diet over a year ago, and last year I made it through the holidays WITHOUT gaining.... so maybe I can do it again. 
Good luck!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Mamajohnson -
We went to my sis's in Dallas for lunch today. I cooked half and she did the rest. I was so careful while cooking and did really well at lunch too, but when we got home at 8:45 my neighbor called and said she had made us a couple of plates and was bringing them over.
Her daughter is a legendary cook, I'm good, so when I call someone's else's cooking legendary it's really good! There on one of the plates was a big ole piece of chess pie - to die for. I knew my diabetic husband shouldn't even be tempted by this heavenly concoction, so what choice did I have? :shrug: I ate the whole thing, big fat wedge that it was, and man, oh man was it good!!! and probably more calories than I had consumed the rest of the day counted together!  
Well, tomorrow is another day, but I'm afraid the best I can hope for next Thursday is staying even.

Halo


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey Halo! We were in the Dallas area yesterday too!!! Oh, and I was BAD!!! 
Had pecan pie, eagle brand pie, lots of potatoes, oooo,,, turkey and ham and cheese and cake and cobbler,,, OH MY!! I think I wont need to eat for a week.... LOL!! :1pig: :1pig: :1pig: 
Well, my DH did remark that my mom and I were the only ones of both families that hadnt gained weight!! yeehaw!! 
Now, back on track....
but, wasnt it fun pigging out??? :1pig:


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I'm back on track today, or as an old promotional tape someone left with once says _"back on the road to success!"_
Okay, I know I'm probably tempting fate here, but, what is eagle brand pie? (Maybe you should PM that information, don't want to be responsible for throwing everyone off the track! :nono: )

Halo


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I will pm that to you, because it has about 5476893737450.2 calories per spoonful! And I did good the last two days, worked 12 hours friday, and even tho my supper was bought by the boss, I didnt overdo!! yeehaw!
Weighed in at 155 this a.m.!! 
No more extra food until christmas now!
:baby04:


----------

